# Looking for ipad message board



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I know it is probably bad form to ask for reference to another message board.  But I am a message board person, I always gain a lot from them.  But has anyone found a good ipad message board?  I love you guys, but I am looking for a bit more traffic in ipad discussions.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ipadforums


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

ipadforums.net is a good one. Also the MacRumors forum which has tens of thousands of members (but not all of them are in the iPad section, LOL.) Just be aware that the MacRumors forum is not very friendly. A lot of members will belittle and chastise new forum members for asking what "they" think are dumb questions.

http://forums.macrumors.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137

Best Wishes!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

The ones I've been going to are:

http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/iphone-ipad-ipod/
http://www.ipadforums.net/forumindex.php
http://www.ilounge.com/
http://padgadget.com/


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

think you got your answer


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks all looking through them now.


----------

